# Such an Ugly Rat



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

As some of you know, Vincent is a double rex. When we got him, he was hairless. Then after a week he was fully furry. Now he's in the in between stage, and it's so ugly that it's adorable. He has no fur on his belly, a spot about the size of a quarter on his back, and his face is half and half. All over his fur is much thinner than it was. In my mind, he's dressing up as a zombie rat for Halloween. 

For reference, here's a pic of him naked:









Here's a pic of him with all fur:









And here's how he looked last night:



























Yes, that is all pics of the same rat. He's super ugly, but I just love him to pieces. I have no idea if he'll lose all of the fur again, or just stay the way he is right now. Every day when I wake up and check their cage, I have no idea what my third rat will look like, lol.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

I think double Rex / patchwork are soooo cute!!! <3 so ugly they are adorable! And he's a cutey anyways 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

Awww bless his heart! He is a little pitiful looking right now, but that just makes him all the more cuter in my opinion! I wish I could give him a little kiss and cuddle! ❤ 

And LMAO at Zombie Rat!


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks! Yeah, he looks pretty pitiful, and because he's the most shy, it just makes it that much more adorable. But he still cuddles and runs to me if he's scared. He also won't take treats unless he's in the cage. I'm hoping getting the SCN for them tomorrow will help open up his world a bit. 

He really does look like a zombie, lol. If I didn't know better, I would say he looks sick because of the fur loss. At least I had him naked for a week so I know it's natural.


----------



## 2ratshack (Sep 13, 2014)

Aw he looks hilariously adorable!


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

In person it's worse, lol. The curly hair makes him look like a rat version of zombie Einstein...


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

My little Kibosh suddenly has peach fuzz all over, this morning.

Here is what he looked like a few days ago:



He's awfully scared of the camera flash, and is napping now, but if I get a pic later, I'll show you.

Let's just say I can relate, to the Rat-of-a-Different-Fur-Coat thing.

I have three Double Rexes now, one Single Rex, and one Standard Coat.

I really never know what most of my rats will look like, on any given day ;D


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

I lolled at the title of this post!! I also have a double rex and it took me awhile to get used to her appearance. As a baby she looked like an aardvark and acted like an insect. Her face kept molting from bald to a Mickey Mouse pattern and back again. 

Now that she's mature I think she's quite beautiful and deer-like. 









Your Vincent is hopelessly ugly, which is quite endearing <3 And yes, it's a perfect Zombie costume! heehee

And I love the photo of fuzzy-faced Kibosh!


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

I kinda hope Vincent stays hopelessly ugly. It's just so adorable, I love giving him kisses. <3


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

What a cute patchwork baby!! All the other pictures people have posted are adorable too <3

My Aoife is double rex and only had a bit of peachfuzz as a little baby too and hasn't developed any patchwork fur at all, but she has a fuzzy little face and bracelets and is so cute and acts so strange and quirky haha. I also thought she looked like a little aardvark! We think she looks like a little kangaroo too, especially because of how much she hops around everywhere and plays!

Hairless/double rex ratties are so cute!!


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

I checked today, and his hair is filling back in. The spot on his back isn't naked anymore. He's so weird...


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

Aeyna said:


> I checked today, and his hair is filling back in. The spot on his back isn't naked anymore. He's so weird...


And my little Kibosh is quite nekkid again.

Here is my girl Ara--she has a cute white stripe up her nose/forehead--but when she's balder than usual, that white hair falls out faster than her gray hair.



She also gets a patch on her back, like your boy, but it goes all the way across her hips, and the skin underneath is pinkish/white--she ends up sort of looking like a belted cow--if you've ever seen one of those.


----------

